# Hintergrund löschen ? (mit CS4)



## itallmylove (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Flyer erstellen und braucht deshalb ein gutes Photo.
Ich habe das Photo hier gefunden, ich möchte aber den schwarzen Hintergrund nicht haben ( am besten transparent oder in anderer Farbe).
Mit meinem Niveau kann ich nur den schwarzen Hintergrund rum um die Hand löschen aber das Glas hat immer noch schwarzen Hintergrund.
Wie kann ich den schwarzen Hintergrund hinter dem Glas auch noch löschen? Danke im Voraus.

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1868/6ut2ufvi_png.htm


----------



## ink (27. Juli 2009)

Moin
Nimmste unsere Suche und schon findet man was:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/273869-transparente-objekte-freistellen.html

mfg


----------

